# 8/8 Flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*8/8/2018*
I had new customer Matt L. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 15-20mph and slightly low tide levels. It was another slow grind tonight, with widely scattered fish on all kinds of bottom, and no real pattern to the fishing. We hit 7 different spots, and never found any fast action, but we got at least 1 fish at every stop. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 5 sheepshead and 2 black drum by 2am. The flounder were big tonight, with most in the 18-21" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 18, 20, 24, 25, 26
October: 2, 9, 10, 17, 24, 25
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 7, 9, 12, 13, 14, 18-21, 23, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

